# Sleeping in wheel



## jilljillgig (Mar 20, 2012)

I noticed my hedgehog is taking naps in her wheel. She has a cozy little hut that has privacy, but she prefers sleeping in the wheel sometimes. Sound strange to anyone?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Strange but not entirely unheard of. Some just like to sleep in weird places. I know some hedgies have been known to go through phases of sleeping squashed under their wheel, some on it, and just in other weird places in general. When you think you have your little one figured out, they'll go and do something to really mess with your head. Screwing with humans seems to be the ultimate form of entertainment for a hedgehog. :lol:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I've noticed that Felix does this from time to time as well. It really grosses me out because for some reason he waits until AFTER he's pooped and peed all over it to do so. :? Nebular, I think you really hit the nail on the head here. I truly believe Felix does things simply to confuse the heck outta me.


----------



## joloveshedgies (Mar 4, 2012)

When it is little Lewie's playtime I put him in his playpen with his wheel.. He will have a good go on it and then just rest to start up again once he has his breath back. Hope this helps a little love.

Hugs

JO xx


----------



## jilljillgig (Mar 20, 2012)

That's so funny..When I pick Stella up, she's got pee on her as well. She poops in the wheel too. Very odd. Glad she's not the only one. Thanks!


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

When Henry was a baby, he would sleep in his wheel. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Miazy does this sometimes


----------



## jilljillgig (Mar 20, 2012)

Awe..your babies are so cute!


----------

